# Frustrated



## Kane the Undertaker (Feb 15, 2016)

As I have mentioned before I am suffering with excessive flatulence which I can`t even smell . I start farting , depending on the day I can fart many times or little to no times even. At first this only happened in one class , then every class , and now it happens at home to. I personally can`t smell the farts but I know they happen ( because I can feel it exit from my butt ).

Whats annoying is that I have read several fourms and sites with people who have the same problem but nobody has a freaking name or cure for this problem .


----------



## Belikeb4 (Jan 5, 2016)

Are you constipated


----------



## Kane the Undertaker (Feb 15, 2016)

Belikeb4 said:


> Are you constipated


No


----------



## DECODE_IBS (Apr 6, 2016)

I had the same issue ba I am cured nao


----------



## Kane the Undertaker (Feb 15, 2016)

DECODE_IBS said:


> I had the same issue ba I am cured nao


How did you get cured ?


----------

